# How To Make a Simple PVC Tap Water Filter



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

If you are using fresh tap water as the source to make-up aquarium saltwater or top-off your system with, here are easy to follow instructions for making a simple PVC constructed tap water filter that can achieve about the same purification results as with a more costly commerical TWP (Tap Water Purifier).

Difficulty: Easy

Time Required: 30 minutes or less

Here's How:
1. Cut a desired length of 2 and 1/2 inch diameter PVC pipe.

2. Drill a hole in the center of the end cap, of a suitable size to match the vinyl hose diameter for insertion or attachment.

3. Attach the end cap to one end of the PVC pipe.

4. Attach a desired length of the vinyl hose to the drilled hole in the end cap.

5. Roll up a piece of Poly-Bio-Marine Inc.'s PolyFilter material and place it inside the PVC pipe and add activated carbon.

6. Simply pour or run tap water down through the open end of the PVC filter and direct the treated water that comes out of the vinyl hose into your saltwater aquarium or storage a container.

Tips:
100% silicone sealant can be used to seal the vinyl hose and end cap connection.
This DIY plan was contributed by Don Carner. Therefore, all inquires about this project should be directed to him. [email protected]

What You Need:
2 and 1/2 inch PVC 
1 matching PVC end cap 
vinyl hose
a drill
activated carbon
PolyFilter material

I may actually try this for a fun little project, and the concept is sound..


----------

